# CD-R Writes in PIO only... any help?

## JohnA

Hi There.  I'm a new Gentoo user, and so far the only insurmountable problem I've encountered is with my CD-R.

I am using SCSI emulation, but every time I try to write to my CD-R, my entire machine slows down unbearably.  After doing some checking, it appears that this occurs because the CD-R is always writing with PIO instead of DMA.  Here is the output of cat /proc/ide/hdd/settings

```

name                    value           min             max             mode

----                    -----           ---             ---             ----

bios_cyl                0               0               1023            rw

bios_head               0               0               255             rw

bios_sect               0               0               63              rw

current_speed           34              0               69              rw

ide_scsi                1               0               1               rw

init_speed              12              0               69              rw

io_32bit                1               0               3               rw

keepsettings            0               0               1               rw

log                     0               0               1               rw

nice1                   1               0               1               rw

number                  3               0               3               rw

pio_mode                write-only      0               255             w

slow                    0               0               1               rw

transform               1               0               3               rw

unmaskirq               1               0               1               rw

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

```

As you can see, the using_dma flag is true, but there is a parameter called pio_mode that is set to write-only.  How do I change this?

Thanks in advance,

John

----------

## delta407

You should be able to tweak your settings with hdparm.

```
# emerge hdparm

# man hdparm
```

----------

## JohnA

I am using devfs and ide SCSI emulation on the cdr device, so a /dev/hdd device is not created, and if I try hdparm on the emulated scsi dev (/dev/sg0), it says that the device is unsupported.

Thanks.

----------

## endoalpha

Check to make sure your cdrw supports dma mode transfers...  My two richo drives support pio mode for write only... (rw 7040 and 7080)

----------

## Reddy

i have the same problem

if you find a solution please inform me

Reddy

----------

